
An Alternative to the American Way of Innovation [video] - tosh
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S39fhrGjr4U
======
jimrhods23
I'm unsure why we should be looking at China for innovation. I can't really
name anything innovative that came out of China in the last decade.

Many products/technology coming out of China are based on reverse-engineering
or outright theft of intellectual property from European or American
companies.

